# What filter media do you use in an Eheim?



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

In the middle you have the Eheim Ehfisubstrat and on the bottom you have Eheim Ehfimech.
Eheim 2222


----------



## julesann (Sep 28, 2005)

What I'm not sure is how much and the middle section has alternatives.

Nobody sells it here so I'm ordering online and thus, can't read the boxes in advance. THANKS!


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

It should have came with a blue foam pad and a pad of filter wool.
You need: (bottom to top)
1L Ehfimech
1 blue coarse pad
1L Ehfisubstrat or Ehfisubstrat Pro
1 fine white pad.

The Ehfimech and blue pad go in the bottom basket, the other 2 go in the top one.

I prefer Ehfisubstrat pro over the origional, it doesnt need replacing.
I've never replaced any of my blue pads before, Just rinse them and they are good to go.
Instead of spending $$ on Eheim white pads, buy some filter wool and cut that to shape.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

I always found it odd that Eheim sells the filter without everything you need to set it up. I can't think of any other manufacturer that does this. What good is the filter to anyone without the media?


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

The classics and eccos come with media. Minus the 2250 and 2260.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

That's good to hear, but I was actually referencing the pro models.


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

Eheim likes money:hihi: 
Not much we can do about it unfortunatley.
I think its worth it though, Fantastic filters.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

I like my money too:hihi: 

But yes I agree they are not bad. I have a 2028 and I used to really like it a lot at first, but find it now after a years time to be having small problems that my other filters don't. I kinda liken it to having a Jaguar. Nice car, but it's always in the shop and the parts are expensive. Mainly have little problems like seals hardening/leaking, the rubber "feet" falling off and getting lost just little and stuff like that, but nothing major. Time to order some parts and do an overhaul:icon_sad: Whats funny is that the magnum 350 I have running side by side with the Eheim is still working the same as it did 5 years ago. Runs like a Honda. Smaller, noiser, not as smooth, but dependable. Both have there place.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

The Classics seem to be the best bang for your buck; reliable (I've heard people using them for 15 years and only having to change the O-ring) and no extra features that could go wrong.


----------



## julesann (Sep 28, 2005)

I considered classic - but went pro thinking it would provide something extra. Extras seem to be cost - at least in terms of filter media. Thanks so much for your help!


----------

